# Turkey necks?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Are turkey necks ok to feed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep! They might just be too big for one meal for a smaller chi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

kk thanks Krystal!


----------

